# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Какова для понимания лирика на русском

## abehterev

Сидел и вот задался вопросом, а вообще возможно ли понять лирику?
Как пример (может не самый удачный): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_DWe4ZmtmU
Особенно интересует мнение иностранной части, населяющей этот форум  ::  
And text:  

> Та, что была со мной, где ты теперь?
> На другой полосе, если можно вместе все…
> Когда увел домой? Недавно вроде бы…
> На работе я, на охоте ты…
> Спорю с самим собой, чудак, ну давай дружить,
> Как-то надо же жить, хлеб жевать, воду пить,
> Болеть, глотать дражже, коментить твой жж,
> Настроение держать на 8 этаже…
> Знать бы хотя бы где ты и с кем ты,
> ...

----------

